
Show HN: Generate hundreds of animated designs with one image - Davidoffeo
https://app.offeo.com/smart-create
======
codingdave
I'd recommend you land people on a page that shows what the product does, and
gives some examples. It looks like your home page tries to go there, but it
still wasn't 100% clear.

If you link people to a mostly blank page that says, in short, "Upload Images
Here", you are asking for too much action without any motivation of why we
should do so.

~~~
Davidoffeo
Great point, thank you. The main site is offeo.com, from there is it better?

------
terrycody
So this is basically a simple video intro generator?

